# Australian shepherd Great Pyraness X



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

say hello to Charlie
http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/meandcharlie_zps34dc2bc2.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/pictureofcharile001_zpsb727859d.jpg.html][/URL]

http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/charliewithbandana_zps6da28c03.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

omg...precious!!


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

he now 10 weeks old and weighs 18 pounds at 8 weeks he was 11 pounds Im thinking he is going to be a big boy and he is very smart too


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

He is so fluffy! I'm in love. As to size, well, Pyrs aren't known for being small . . .


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

You can have the worst day of your life but when you get home and let this little bundle of fluff out of his kennel and he attacks you with love EVERY THING IS OK


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Cute!!!

I have to come by and say hi!

Roman Great Pyrenees (9 month now)


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Chippawaguy said:


> he now 10 weeks old and weighs 18 pounds at 8 weeks he was 11 pounds Im thinking he is going to be a big boy and he is very smart too


14 weeks My Aussie weighed 24#, so I'm feeling pretty nervous lol


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Roman at 11+ weeks is 30+ lb (35 lb per breeder)....
I think you can probably expect a 60++ lber at least.
Even lightweighted Pyrs are 80+ - 100 lb typical... so depending on how big the pyr geno is.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

zOMG...the cuteness is overwhelming!  What a loveable ball of fuzz!


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

I want your dog! Gorgeous amazing ball of puppy fluff!!!!!! Great pics!!!!


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Chippawaguy said:


> You can the worst day of your life but when you get home and let this little bundle of fluff out of his kennel and he attacks you with love EVERY THING IS OK


Coming home to that would make every day A-OK. 
I bet he is a real soft cuddle-bug. 
I love his breed mix.


----------



## jax's_mommy (Oct 13, 2012)

Aww, so fluffy! He's a cutie


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

last night in the back yard. Now I am a hockey goalie and I have no idea where he got a soccer ball from it sure isnt a hockey puck hahahha
http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/010_zps44683fb6.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Uh-oh...
Lol... cute.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Look at that face! He is going to be trouble. The adorable, exasperating, laugh out loud kind of trouble.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Amaryllis said:


> Look at that face! He is going to be trouble. The adorable, exasperating, laugh out loud kind of trouble.


It's a good thing I don't have him...that's a face I'd have a really hard time saying no to!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Too cute!  My aussie male is days from being 8 months old and is 51 pounds. Your boy is going to be big and beautiful!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh wow, he is cute and fluffy! He's going to be a handsome dog.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Adorable puppy!! Love the picture of him with the soccer ball - he looks so pleased with himself.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

More!!!!
I love all the happi tongue action.


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

so tired after a long walk 

http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/longwalk_zps6409389e.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

At the park just waiting to go
http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/charliemay913002_zps2ccf9c13.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

what you looking at? dont even think of taking this ball 
http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/011-1_zpsce26db1e.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

I LOVE YOU DADDY
http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/Iloveyou_zpsb9d2f2ea.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Your dog is the very definition of adorable.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

That is one of the cutest puppies I have seen in a long long time. I just want to snuggle him!


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you all for the great comments he is 11 weeks old today and is over 20 lbs and believe it or not I picked him up off Kijji from a farmer in Shakespere Ontario and he attracts all kind of attention when we go to the park and he LOVES kids btw he is my BEST FRIEND FOR SURE


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

Charlie meets Eric a pure breed Great Pyraness they think Charlie is adorable and will probably get to about 90-100 lbs. and is showing all of the Great Pyraness traits already:wink:

http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/charliemeetsEricGP_zpsf06bdbde.jpg.html][/URL]

Eric a 4 year old G.P
http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/EricGP_zps3acb5eb6.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

He is one of the cutest puppies ever!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

AWE!!!!!!! He is so fluffy and cute  he looks like he's having a lot of fun with his buddy


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Awesome!!!
Love the pics!
Keep em' coming!









Love him good and he'll follow you everywhere!


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

out for a walk in the park just being a cute puppy

http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/charliewithflowers_zps10fff4be.jpg.html][/URL]

http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/charliewithflowers2_zps8ff36abd.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

At the park on the long weekend with my wife
http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/attheparkwithchristine_zps3074c3b6.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

All tuckered out after a full day at the park time for a nap on the deck
http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/havinganap_zpsec4c93e9.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

Ok Im all ready to go again. This little guy is now 3 months old and is weighing in at just over 25 lbs Im thinking he may be a BIG boy he sure does have big paws if you look at any of the other pictures 

http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/readyletsgo_zpsf591f560.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

He's such a cutie  can't wait until he's a big boy (you're right he is going to be big)


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

*Ok so at only three months old he thinks he owns the couch geeeesssss what happens when he is full grown 

*http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/onthecouch_zps437d2e2c.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

Update of Charlie now at 13 1/2 weeks old he just had his first puppy class 
http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/11ff3f4c-6a41-4b80-8af3-fcd3e3e9a911_zps203b37bb.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

Charlie at puppy school with a Golden retriever that is only 2 weeks younger funny the retriever is the size Charlie was at 7 weeks 
http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/charlieandgoldenretriever_zps7a587a93.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Your puppy is so adorable!!! He reminds me of a rare breed of dog called Mucuchies. This is what they look like: http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/images7/Mucuchies55_Jan14_12.jpg


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

IT'S SO FLUFFY I THINK I'M GONNA DIE!!









Oh my goodness.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Awww... you can tell... from the awesome pics...

One pampered pooch!








My SuperSized GunieaPiggie.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

The golden looks so small compared to him LOL and you won't be able to hold him too much longer  super cute still


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

Getting bigger almost 4 months old and is 35 lbs now 
http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/charliewithbowliinpark_zpsa3a77d96.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice!!!
Love all the pics and coming back for more!!!

Love to hear stories too.


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

Well Charlie started doggy day care the other day I phoned to see how he was coping and they said they had him in with the big boys until they relized he was only a puppy hahaha ( a Big puppy) so they put him in with the puppies and he had a blast. Now they have him running around with the dogs that are his own size and he is socializing really well and loves to follow the staff around all day. When I pick him up he is so happy and you can tell he is having fun. He comes home has his dinner and is pretty much done for the night which I dont mind he now sleeps till around 6 am which I really like. I will keep everyone up todate on his progress and thankyou everyone for all the GREAT comments.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

He's one of those dogs it would be really, really tough to resist hugging, cuddling, and spoiling absolutely rotten.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Chippawaguy said:


> Well Charlie started doggy day care the other day I phoned to see how he was coping and they said they had him in with the big boys until they relized he was only a puppy hahaha ( a Big puppy) so they put him in with the puppies and he had a blast. Now they have him running around with the dogs that are his own size and he is socializing really well and loves to follow the staff around all day. When I pick him up he is so happy and you can tell he is having fun. He comes home has his dinner and is pretty much done for the night which I dont mind he now sleeps till around 6 am which I really like. I will keep everyone up todate on his progress and thankyou everyone for all the GREAT comments.


Great story!!!
I can just picture people making that mistake... thinking he a big dawg when he really is still just a baby.

Aww... cuteness overload.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

He's bigger now than both of my dogs put together! What an adorable boy. That's a mix I haven't seen before.


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

A couple of pictures of Charlie and Maggie here at work today. they had a blast running around the office and owning it Maggie is a Wheaton Terrier
http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/charlieandmaggiepic2_zpsd8fab6d5.jpg.html][/URL]

http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/charlieandmaggiepic1_zps42924392.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 23, 2013)

He is beautiful! ! Love watching him grow.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

A very tired pup after puppy day care and a bath just had to curl up on Dad and go to sleep zzzzzzzz zzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzz 
http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/charliesleeping001_zpsca986f3c.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

So Charlie and I are walking through the park on Saturday and there is a large wedding party having pictures taken. So we stop to watch when the bride sees Charlie and says hold everthing and comes running over with her brides maids and just has to pet charlie and so do all the brides maids. The brides yells "*HE'S SO FLUFFY*" as I look up the photographer is snapping pictures like crazy. I look at the groom and say " I only charge $20.00 per picture hahaha just kidding" I think he thought I was serious because he had a very strange look on his face. Anyways after the girls were all done I looked at the guys in the wedding party and said " Guys you want to get a girl just buy a puppy" and all the guys agreeded.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Chippawaguy said:


> A very tired pup after puppy day care and a bath just had to curl up on Dad and go to sleep zzzzzzzz zzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzz
> http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/charliesleeping001_zpsca986f3c.jpg.html][/URL]


That is tooo... precious!

Roman loves sleeping on my lap too... and he will gum my hands, pull me towards the couch to flop on me.
So pyr-like (think they lapdogs).


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Chippawaguy said:


> So Charlie and I are walking through the park on Saturday and there is a large wedding party having pictures taken. So we stop to watch when the bride sees Charlie and says hold everthing and comes running over with her brides maids and just has to pet charlie and so do all the brides maids. The brides yells "*HE'S SO FLUFFY*" as I look up the photographer is snapping pictures like crazy. I look at the groom and say " I only charge $20.00 per picture hahaha just kidding" I think he thought I was serious because he had a very strange look on his face. Anyways after the girls were all done I looked at the guys in the wedding party and said " Guys you want to get a girl just buy a puppy" and all the guys agreeded.


I believe you.
Just look at his "soft & bouncy hair...." will ya????
Your pup should be in in a conditioner ad... lol!


----------



## Kobismom (Dec 17, 2012)

OMG!!!! Squeeeeee!!! He's so cute!!!!


----------



## vanesaur (Jun 18, 2013)

He's too adorable!! I want to squeeze him and kiss that cute little nose! I can't wait to see more pictures of him as he grows!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

hueyeats said:


> That is tooo... precious!
> 
> Roman loves sleeping on my lap too... and he will gum my hands, pull me towards the couch to flop on me.
> So pyr-like (think they lapdogs).


Checking back on your thread and I enjoyed it tons...








A pic too for the "Pyr love a lapnap".


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Add:
Going through Charlie's pictures...

Wiki:
"Being a double-coated breed, the undercoat can also have color and the skin as well. The color of the nose and on the eye rims should be jet black.[8] Grey or tan markings that remain lend the French name, "blaireau", (badger) which is a similar grizzled mixture color seen in the European badger. More recently, any color is correctly termed "Badger" or "Blaireau".[9]"

Charlie looks to have a ton of Pyr colorings, defintely have Pyr blood in my eyes.

Basically most "ALL" white (background)... 1/3 or more in colors (Grey, tan, rust)???
Even his "puppy" snout (puppy pics) is short like a Pyr puppy, ears floppy... any dewclaws???

But darn he is cute!


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

Charlie in the park this weekend at the Multicultural festival in Kitchener Ontario meets some new friends and has a blast playing with all the people that just want to touch the FLUFFY puppy 
http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/charlie2_zps5cbab6bd.jpg.html][/URL]

http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/charlie3_zps16924833.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

hueyeats said:


> Add:
> Going through Charlie's pictures...
> 
> Wiki:
> ...


Yes he has the dew claws that was one of the things a groomer noticed when I was walking him he is now 40 Lbs at 4 months on the 19 of June any idea how much I should expect him to weigh ? He sure does have the Pyr temperment he walks so well with me even in a large crowd this weekend he stays at my side and will sit on command he does still get VERY excitied when he sees another puppy but he is only 4 months old so that doesnt bother me at all. People always comment on how well behavied he is in large crowds or around children that just want to pet him so I am very impressed with him


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Chippawaguy said:


> Yes he has the dew claws that was one of the things a groomer noticed when I was walking him he is now 40 Lbs at 4 months on the 19 of June any idea how much I should expect him to weigh ? He sure does have the Pyr temperment he walks so well with me even in a large crowd this weekend he stays at my side and will sit on command he does still get VERY excitied when he sees another puppy but he is only 4 months old so that doesnt bother me at all. People always comment on how well behavied he is in large crowds or around children that just want to pet him so I am very impressed with him


Great socialization for him! But one question....can I have him? Man he is a doll!


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

luv2byte said:


> Great socialization for him! But one question....can I have him? Man he is a doll!


 thank you very much for the nice comment but unfortunately this is his FOREVER HOME


----------



## Kevin T (Apr 22, 2013)

Gorgeous pup.

Don't you wish you got a dollar every time someone sees Charlie and says "HE'S SO FLUFFY"?


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Worth a shot right? I can't wait to see what he looks like as adult? Big bear is my guess...swoon


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

Just a couple of ZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZ pictures he did figure out he didnt have his teddy so he had to get it aaaawwwwww
http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/phone4june2413004_zps5ae7be56.jpg.html][/URL]http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/phone4june2413005_zps8b660e58.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OMG  how big is he now?!?!?!? and he is getting cuter everyday, also how old is he now?


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> OMG  how big is he now?!?!?!? and he is getting cuter everyday, also how old is he now?


Well Charlie turned 4 months on the 19 of June and is weighing in at only 40 lbs just a "little" cute fluff ball puppy


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Looove the Charlie & a husky pic... he is as big as that husky??? Cool!!!



Chippawaguy said:


> Yes he has the dew claws that was one of the things a groomer noticed when I was walking him he is now 40 Lbs at 4 months on the 19 of June any idea how much I should expect him to weigh ? He sure does have the Pyr temperment he walks so well with me even in a large crowd this weekend he stays at my side and will sit on command he does still get VERY excitied when he sees another puppy but he is only 4 months old so that doesnt bother me at all. People always comment on how well behavied he is in large crowds or around children that just want to pet him so I am very impressed with him


I think Charlie will probably be 75 - 85 lbs??? (JMO)
Depending on how good he eats of course... lol... could be bigger???

And what a handsome fella he is turning out to be...
Love his Zzzzzz pics too!!!
Sooo soft & cuddly.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Happi July 4th to you & Charlie!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Chippawaguy said:


> Well Charlie turned 4 months on the 19 of June and is weighing in at only 40 lbs just a "little" cute fluff ball puppy


 he looks SO much bigger than that  lol maybe it's the camera angle because I thought you were going to say like 60 lbs or something >.< anyway he is such a cute fur ball  he is such a great looking dog and it sounds like he has a great personality as well. Excited to see how big he is going to get


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

hueyeats said:


> Happi July 4th to you & Charlie!


Oh thank you our Canada Day which is like your 4th of July is this long weekend on July 1 yaaaaa holiday


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Happi Canada day to you & yours too...
Twill be a loooong holiday combined.

I think I will celebrate both! Yay!!!


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

So I get Charlie a new pool and the first thing he has to do is chew it geeeeessss

http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/OWNER-PC/2013-06-30%20charlie%20pictures%20from%20Camera/charlie%20at%20petting%20zoo/charliepicturesfromCamera022_zpsf5c09d42.jpg.html][/URL]

http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/charliepicturesfromCamera024_zpsc969f4bb.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

Look at those ears where did they come from 

http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/charliepicturesfromCamera016_zps172b7a44.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Is he naturally doing that now? lol must be from the aussie side  he looks adorable


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> Is he naturally doing that now? lol must be from the aussie side  he looks adorable


Yes he does that all the time it is really cute when he does but I think he is really cute any ways but Im kinda bias


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Awwww... He must have love that pool...
Roman just got a plastic baby pool too.
Hasn't chewed it up yet (4 days already... Touch wood).
Think he knows what it is for....

Is Charlie's ears erect now???
Cute.
At least you don't have to prop back floppy ears daily for that few minutes to air it out.
I have to do that for Roman... Lol!


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes I love the camera there are so many setting on it as a matter of fact there are setting that I will never use. He only puts his ears up when he gets excited or something outside grabs his attention


----------



## ColorMePaisley (Jul 1, 2013)

What a cutie!


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

Charlie and his mom

http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/charliecanadadayandcrate007_zps68b8e229.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

The kitty tries to hide from Charlie, all he wants is to be friends 

http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/charliecanadadayandcrate014_zps4810b73f.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

Playing in the back yard

http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/charliecanadadayandcrate001_zps88fe9fdc.jpg.html][/URL]

http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/charliecanadadayandcrate016_zps81a70dae.jpg.html][/URL]

There is that lazy ear again

http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/charliepicturesfromCamera020_zps98bec0a7.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

Out for a walk in Stratford Ontario today 

http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/Iphonejuly713010_zps87b5237d.jpg.html][/URL]

http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/Iphonejuly713011_zpsaa74de34.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Chippawaguy said:


> Playing in the back yard
> 
> http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/charliecanadadayandcrate001_zps88fe9fdc.jpg.html][/URL]
> 
> ...


Awww... middle pic is my fav. where Charlie is laying down with his floppie legs all sprawled out.
Lovely flowers in the pictures too.
Nice picture quality... I dig.:whoo:

Sorry I missed all these cool pics.... was busy since after July 4th we had a looong weekend with friends (hiking, spending time at their place, BBQs & events etc...).


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

Charlie with his wubby awake and sleeping

http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/lydnseyjuly132013002_zpseb5f19fa.jpg.html][/URL]

http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/lydnseyjuly132013005_zps9560478b.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

Charlie goes to Fenelon Falls this was a 3 hour car ride and he was a very good boy 

http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/lydnseyjuly132013011_zps693cfa24.jpg.html][/URL]

http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/lydnseyjuly132013007_zpsc5edbd0e.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Yah!!!
Charlie's pics!

Is the "wubby" a wild hog?
Charlie is too cute with his toy.
Love the train pic too.
Oh man... Did he grow a bunch or is it just me???

And glad that Charlie is a good boy for such a looooong ride.


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

hueyeats said:


> Yah!!!
> Charlie's pics!
> 
> Is the "wubby" a wild hog?
> ...


Yes that is his wild hog and yes he is growing quickly. I cant believe how well behaved he was in the car he is doing excellent when it comes to bladder control for a puppy that will be 5 months on the 19 of this month he is just doing GREAT!!!!!!


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

That puppy is adorable. It will be so much fun watching all these little ones grow up. I love the markings!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Chippawaguy said:


> Yes that is his wild hog and yes he is growing quickly. I cant believe how well behaved he was in the car he is doing excellent when it comes to bladder control for a puppy that will be 5 months on the 19 of this month he is just doing GREAT!!!!!!


Can I ask what height is Charlie???
From his foot to his (withers) shoulders???

If he is 4 months plus... Roman is only slight bit taller at this stage.
Charlie will be double what he'll be now... Think like I said before... Close to 90 lbs and above.


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

hueyeats said:


> Can I ask what height is Charlie???
> From his foot to his (withers) shoulders???
> 
> If he is 4 months plus... Roman is only slight bit taller at this stage.
> Charlie will be double what he'll be now... Think like I said before... Close to 90 lbs and above.


he is 22" at his withers or just a little more and is about 41 lbs so what do you figure he will be?


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Just my guesstimate...

Roman at 4.5 months is around 60lbs (+/-) Roman loooves his food as a pup till now... Loss appetite in summer.
He is 115-125 (lost quite a bit of summer weight and hair) now... Was 125 a while ago... Now.. Closer to 110ish (shedding a ton of hair).
Will fill in another 10% maybe???
His Dad is at around 140+ lbs.

So I think doubling 41lbs (with a % extra) for Charlie (not even 5months ol) ..
He will be around 90 (+/-)
Depending on how he eats of course. 
With probably 10% (+/-) to fill in too.

And 22" at the withers... He is actually quite a tall boy.
He will not be small that's for sure.

Would love to check back up with Charlie to see if I am close in my guesstimate.

I am a big fan of your pics Charlie.


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

Ok so we spend I have no idea how much on toys for Charlie and his favorite one to play with is the cat's old mouse geeesssss

http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/chaarliesmouse001_zps59b2f2dd.jpg.html][/URL]
http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/chaarliesmouse002_zps8c457501.jpg.html][/URL]
http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/chaarliesmouse004_zps20c4a3e2.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

^^^OMG cutest thing in the world...
Dog stealing a cat's toy!
And Charlie looks like he has so much fun with it... Such a happi face!

Roman stole Pepper's toy mouse and while chewing on it... The tail keeps dangling out.
Funny.
Pepper now doesn't even touch that mouse that it has Roman's drool all over it.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I like how it looks like you shaved his face. Very cute puppy


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

luv mi pets said:


> I like how it looks like you shaved his face. Very cute puppy


Alot of people ask me if I shave his face the first time I got asked I kinda said "what are you talking about?" but then I have had him since he was 7 months old and never thought anything of it but now I guess it does look like that but NO I dont shave his face I have anough of a problem keeping myself clean shaven hahaha


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh Oh Oh....
I was gonna show Charlie this too...
(Charlie with mouse...)















Roman with Pepper's mouse...
Lol!


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

Ok so Charlie has his graduation tomorrow and this is just a trial look for him not sure what we will do but I think it looks kinda cool

http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/iphonejuly162013024_zps6521b021.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

that's perfect  super adorable


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Chippawaguy said:


> Ok so Charlie has his graduation tomorrow and this is just a trial look for him not sure what we will do but I think it looks kinda cool
> 
> http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/iphonejuly162013024_zps6521b021.jpg.html][/URL]


I love that red bow on Charlie... So handsome!
Congrats on your graduation Charlie!


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

Charlie and my daughter he is starting to look more Shepard llike

http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/vanessaandcharliejuly2113005_zps85ddeaa5.jpg.html][/URL]
http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/vanessaandcharliejuly2113001_zps7722d3c9.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

His ears are CRAZY lol


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> His ears are CRAZY lol


Ya it is funny because if you go back and look at the pictures he alternate which one he lays down....... weird eh


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

ITA Charlie's ears are crazy!!! Too cute!

Yup! Can see the "shepherd" showing... 
Still very 1/2 (shepherd), 1/2 (Pyr) though.... the "Best" of both worlds.


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> His ears are CRAZY lol


Ive talked to a couple of people and they say that the ears drooping is from teathing I guess we will find out as he gets older I know his ears will stand up when he wants


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Chippawaguy said:


> Ive talked to a couple of people and they say that the ears drooping is from teathing I guess we will find out as he gets older I know his ears will stand up when he wants


 Maybe they will stand but I like them all droopy weird  makes him unique


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

Charlie goes to Port Dover 
funny thing about this picture is Charlies mom is holding up a Tim Horton coffee because she doesnt usually drink Timmies
http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/iphonejuly2813005_zpsc710e5da.jpg.html][/URL]

Dont know why there was a pig here 
http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/iphonejuly2813008_zps2266ccde.jpg.html][/URL]

*I cant even take a picture of a cool bike with out Charlie doing a photo bomb hahahaah*
http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/iphonejuly2813006_zps6f95959b.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

^^^Oh my goodness Charlie... lovely pictures.
Especially of Charlie's expression with the pig-pig.
Charlie is like... "I'm cuter than the pig".

My hubby is a "biker" guy all the way... 
Needs to get some biker gear for Roman.... lol!


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

*Charlie and I in Victoria park in Kitchener Ontario not bad picture taken with my I phone 4 btw notice both ears are standing up hahahah thats different *

http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/charlieandswan_zps93375cac.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## leighannerc (Feb 27, 2013)

Omg. Now aint that just the cutest thing you've ever seen! How sweet


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

Its been a little while since I posted any pic its been a very busy summer so far, but here is Charlie and my daughter in Port Dover this is the first time Charlie has ever been in water he LOVED it btw he is 6 months old today Aug 19 2013
http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/Iphoneaug192013010_zps9b682627.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

Btw for you people that know Charlie that is how his ears are now standing up like that and when he gets excited or tracking a bunny on our walks they go closer together but yes they are standing up straight now


----------



## shannylee (Aug 8, 2013)

Gorgeous dog! I totally enjoyed all of the pictures of him


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Awes  he's a cutie and I think that his ears will stay up


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

So we went up to my Brothers house on Sturgeon Lake in Ontario and decided to take a boat ride up the lake. Well after HOISTING Charlie into the boat he just wasnt sure of it we had a great ride. The last picture is of a house that is just down the lake from my brothers. It is owned by a brain surgeon from Texas and he spends some weekends there from what I understand it is valued around 16.4 million dollars 

http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/charlieonboat1_zpse901d339.jpg.html][/URL]
http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/charlieonboat2_zpsf2cfc64e.jpg.html][/URL]
http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/164millionhome_zps29f3cc23.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I was right his ears stayed up  it looks like he had a lot of fun


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

Awwwww poor Charlie just got home from the vet after having the BIG SNIP 

http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/Iphonesept513002_zpsd8ca1eaf.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Awes he doesn't look happy lol hope he heals up fast


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

Well Charlie seems to be doing a lot better as we went for a car ride. He kinda likes to crowd who ever is in the car wether it be the front seat or the back seat he likes to be in control 
http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/charlieinbackseat_zps816186aa.jpg.html][/URL]
http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/charliebackseat2_zps7faa59aa.jpg.html][/URL]
http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/charliefrontseat_zpsc6b7212c.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Fred'sperson (Sep 4, 2013)

aww. He kind of looks like my boy when he was little.


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

From floppy ears
[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/charliepicturesfromCamera024_zpsc969f4bb.jpg.html][/URL]

To this
[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/Iphonesept82013003_zps233444ad.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

HERE ARE A COUPLE OF UPDATES FOR CHARLIE WHO IS NOW 8 MONTHS OLD WITH HIS NEW RIDE
[http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/065_zpsf9a92e06.jpg.html][/URL]
[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/066_zpsf6ef0bdc.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

AND HERE IS A PIC OF ME IN MY NEW GOALIE GEAR KINDA COOL EH
[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/057_zpse9041a9e.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Sweet car  and Charlie is even more adorable  he's so big


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Such a handsome boy!


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

Just some update pictures of charlie; first serious Charlie then not so serious HAPPY Charlie and on the couch with Mom and last on the deck with his kitty







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I just love Charlie. His ears crack me up. I just love his happy go lucky attitude


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Well Hello Charlie!!! He sure is a handsome fella! I love his expression and ears.


----------

